# AKC Registered dog has no pedigree?



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Can someone help me understand how an AKC registered dog has no pedigree. I found the dam but everything is blank. With no parentage how can she be registered. I can't even find the father or the 2 year old dog. I'll post the registration paper maybe someone can help me understand.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Read this, go to Indiana Breeders on the page. You will find Daryl there(unless it's a different Daryl)


The Family Puppy Breeder List


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This is still confusing to me. So why would a registered 2 year old dog have no info on AKC. Even though the breeder is junk I don't care about him. I'm just interested in the 2 year old dog on the Registration.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> This is still confusing to me. So why would a registered 2 year old dog have no info on AKC. Even though the breeder is junk I don't care about him. I'm just interested in the 2 year old dog on the Registration.



I don't know where you are looking but AKC doesn't give that info away. You have to buy the pedigree from them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

contact AKC


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Where are you looking for the pedigree? 

The only way it will be on the pedigree database is if someone listed it. You can order one from the AKC or you can get one from a pedigree service -- usually you can find ads for this service in the back of Dog World or other dog magazines. I've used two of them years ago, but I cannot remember the names.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

OK. My bad
I thought that every registered dog would be listed on the pedigree database with lineage.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. And be careful when looking there for information. The information is only as good as the person entering it. Someone may post a dog and never update things like titles, hip, elbows. etc. Or they can make errors, or, I suppose they can flat out lie. There is no verification process for the info on that site.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Pedigree Database is not affiliated with the AKC. If you want to order a certified AKC pedigree, you can do it here. https://apps.akc.org//apps/store/in...pedigree&_ga=1.197789867.586180080.1441993870


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

The dam's pedigree has been entered into PDB: 
Unsere Arie Von Lomar
She has an OFA record, and the AKC registration numbers there for her sire and dam match the ones in PDB. Glad she was health tested.

The sire "Zeke vom der Flash" also has an OFA record, Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. Always worth looking up OFA in case a dog was tested after having been bred. Wrong order of things, but.

His sire (your dog's paternal grandsire) is Flash vom Kraftwerk, pedigree has been entered into pdb.

Looking his dam's (your dog's paternal grandam) registration number in the AKC 'Dog Lookup" brings up: 
DN26924704	Roxanne Vom Der Kuntryside 
(German Shepherd Dog) 
Color:	Sable
Sex/Whelp Date:	Female / JAN-19-2010
No OFA record for her, no entry in PDB. Iff you want to give AKC $$$ for a bought pedigree, you might want to get it for her.

Please do care who the breeder of your dog is, where your dog comes from beyond the information in a pedigree, and how his parents live.


----------

